# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Killifish >  Otto and killies' eggs

## gary35111

I have a pair of Gardneri killies, Corys and Ottos in my 2 fts planted tank. The killies are mating for all I can see but there are no eggs anywhere in the tank. I have since removed the pair of Corys 3 days ago but still, I cannot see any killies' eggs. The pair of small glass-sticking Ottos are still in the tank.

To the best of my knowledge, Ottos are algae-eaters and therefore I do not think they will harm the killies' eggs and so did not remove them from my tank. They are usually sticking on the glass-wall of my tank and only occasionally scraping on the gravel floor. I assume that it could be algae on the gravel.

Please, correct me if I am wrong that Otto can be as bad a "bad egg" as a Cory and I'll have them remove immediately. I am still hesitant as to removing them for they have been doing quite a good job at cleaning algae off my tank's wall.

Thanks.  :Smile:

----------


## stormhawk

Otos are egg-safe.

----------


## zmzfam

If you want to see eggs, drop in a mop and check every 2 days. You can't see the eggs for a number of reasons, particularly the eggs are in the gravel and the GAR ate them while looking for food.

With mop, the eggs are not so visible to the GAR, and you can see them if the GAR are really mating and producing eggs.

----------

